# What do you feed your African cichlid fry?



## rich16

My female Peacock spat her 15-20 fry this weekend...I'm feeding them finely crushed flakes right now, but is that the best thing for them?


----------



## Claudia

U can also feed them daphnia, grindal worms and microworms


----------



## Yan7gin

Brine shrimp is good for fry


----------



## Ktowncichlids

Hikari first bites ive used it works well!!, OR 1mm sinking New Life Spectrum pellets after about 3-5 mins they soften up and the babys pick away at it! only 5 1mm balls should do the trick


----------



## neoh

bacon and eggs, whole wheat toast.


----------



## rich16

neoh said:


> bacon and eggs, whole wheat toast.


Mmmmmmm.....bacon.......mmmmmmmmm......


----------



## poiuy704

mine get small cichlid pellets, mini algae wafers, flakes, frozen blood worms, frozen shrimp bits. Pretty well everything that the adults get only in smaller pieces


----------



## rich16

Picked up a microworm culture from Pat last night. They seem to love it!


----------

